# How to make Studio One 3, record and play back MIDI NRPN?



## Sample Child (Jan 30, 2018)

Hello Dear folks,

I design MIDI hardware and compose Electronic music. Recently did a test on various DAW's and discovered that, REAPER, SONAR and CUBASE, normally record and play back MIDI NRPN data. Already knew that this was no issue, since it is standard MDI capability.

As I was doing some tests with Studio One, I discovered that.......Studio One 3, does not record MIDI NRPN data at all? I am new to Studio One 3, so I am sure that this must be some settings somewhere in some menu?

My kind request is if anybody knows how to make Studio One record and play back MIDI NRPN data on a MIDI track?


Very respectfully,
Samplechild


----------



## JPQ (Jan 31, 2018)

Another problem what i want say for you becouse is reason why dont go Studio One when i go back pc side very likely is i think control data is only 0-100. and some synths need exact values do something and i bet you know range is 0-127. Saddly i cannot help your problem but these things means both (i dont know if your problem can solved) i cannot imagine use it. i have synth which also uses NPRN data much it has endless encoders which send i think 14bit values.


----------



## Sample Child (Jan 31, 2018)

Dear JPQ,

Thank you much for responding so quickly. So Studio One 3 is not such a great recording DAW then?
Because this is such a basic requirement according to the MIDI standard?

Are you sure that Studio One 3 can not record MIDI NRPN's?


very respectfully,
samplechild


----------



## Sample Child (Feb 1, 2018)

JPQ said:


> Another problem what i want say for you becouse is reason why dont go Studio One when i go back pc side very likely is i think control data is only 0-100. and some synths need exact values do something and i bet you know range is 0-127. Saddly i cannot help your problem but these things means both (i dont know if your problem can solved) i cannot imagine use it. i have synth which also uses NPRN data much it has endless encoders which send i think 14bit values.




I just figured it out! Studio One 3 does record and play back MIDI NRPN! And it does both MSB and LSB from 0 - 127 for both. All you do is go into Options and select your track number, done!


----------



## JPQ (Feb 2, 2018)

Sample Child said:


> I just figured it out! Studio One 3 does record and play back MIDI NRPN! And it does both MSB and LSB from 0 - 127 for both. All you do is go into Options and select your track number, done!


Good for this but still dont solve for example modwheel automation data problem i think.


----------



## Sample Child (Feb 13, 2018)

JPQ said:


> Good for this but still dont solve for example modwheel automation data problem i think.



I just tried it out and......the mod wheel works perfect!! All values. Wht you want to do is download the latest version of Studio One 3. The latest version has this all fixed. Via a torrent you can get the latest. Let me know and I will help you out. But it works perfect and fast! Always record MIDI Control Changes on.....seperate tracks. Folks like to pack it all on one track, so if you are changing a lot of things in real time, Studio One like all DAW's go crazy


----------



## JPQ (Feb 14, 2018)

Sample Child said:


> I just tried it out and......the mod wheel works perfect!! All values. Wht you want to do is download the latest version of Studio One 3. The latest version has this all fixed. Via a torrent you can get the latest. Let me know and I will help you out. But it works perfect and fast! Always record MIDI Control Changes on.....seperate tracks. Folks like to pack it all on one track, so if you are changing a lot of things in real time, Studio One like all DAW's go crazy



no editing what i test shows still values 0-100. even it records 0-127 values i want edit them in exact values. at least latest trial what i test still shows this way things.


----------



## JPQ (Feb 14, 2018)

Thanks for you checked i found way there is left side of automation stuff where originaly has 0-100 values clicking this area right button i can hoice 0-100% or 0-127. only pitchbend is still +100 / -100. luckily in this thing very unlikely need real values. now i can think get studio one and something else (with price difference i can get something some sounds what come with Cubase sounds useful but with money what i can use freely i can get something which sounds much more personal what i bet most users understand here) than cubase. Even there is no notation what i still little miss but i dont know how much.(i cannot write music in notes and i feel very likely my music is always played my own virtual band/orchestra/synthgroup combination). when i can limit notes selected scale even there is no pentagonic scales at least yet and some super exotic ones. i going test now this with my small hardware setup (most important things what i going keep surely are Waldorf Blofeld tabletop version,Bass Station 2 and Yamaha S30 last one before i get something better for controlling what means if works this level means years.).


----------

